# Vintage Allis Chalmers Sno-Bee find!



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

So I was cruising the old interweb and came across an ad for a vitage snowblower....Well I was like a hungry fish to a hook, contacted the man and struck a deal right on the phone. He had told me he has owned this machine for 30 years and it has never let him down!.....I was like, "IT RUNS". He said yes it runs great just looks like old junk metal. He had gone on to tell me how powerfull and unbreakable it is because he had once hit a red house brick that was hidden in the snow and the machine threw the brick across the street into his neighbors yard and the machine never even missed a beat....LOL. So then I asked him why he is selling it because he seams to really like it....He I said, "well, I just bought a two stage Honda"...... Ha Ha Ha...Anyways, just wanted to tell you all this story. My plans on this vintage machine will be to restore it as I have done many other machines in the past. I have never seen one of these in person, anyone on this site own one or currently have one chime in and let me know what you think of it and share your picture....Thanks....Gar


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It's a simplicity


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

That's cool, Here's a youtube vid of one in action ;


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

On second thought, it seems to work as well as my modern stuff...and a lot cheaper!


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow.....that Video is a great demo. Ya, I am only paying $50 for this one. I pick it up tomorrow so I will report back on its real condition. I very highly doubt it will run like the one in this video but that's the fun in repairing and restoring these old machines. To get them back to working and looking like they did originally.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

After watching that video , that thing works a lot better than my reo single stage I bought when I was 15


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Please keep us posted GAR, Are you planning to make it an original runner or thinking of restoring?


I personally want to look for an old single stage self-propelled one like a Toro Snow Hound or the like.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Neat Snowblower find! They work very well, I have a Simplicity S4 I saved from the trash. It looks very similar to yours except for the engine shrouding. I haven't figured out what year it is yet.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

All the more reason to see Yamaha LTD., open the safe, remove the lock box and double check the serial numbered and certified can of Whoop Ass 
they have and start building a 24 inch single stage walk behind and bring it to the US market.


----------

